
Could Neighboring Skyscrapers Cancel Out Each Other’s Shadows? - snake117
http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_eye/2015/03/27/no_shadow_tower_by_nbbj_uses_algorithms_to_cancel_out_the_shadows_cast_by.html
======
hugh4
The glare of the sun reflected on a building is often more bothersome than the
sun itself. I'm not sure whether this plaza will be pleasant or just blinding.
Still, worth a try.

~~~
SCAQTony
...Or have Frank Geary build a "fryscraper" and really show those shadows a
thing of two:

"...It was soon discovered that one of Gehry's trademark enormous abstract
geometries [The Disney Concert Hall in Los Angeles] was concentrating solar
radiation into its concave gut and redirecting it onto nearby structures,
heating them to as much as 140 degrees."

[http://www.businessinsider.com/frank-gehry-once-designed-
a-f...](http://www.businessinsider.com/frank-gehry-once-designed-a-
fryscraper-2013-9)

